# Amplificador para Auriculares



## awa (Ene 24, 2009)

Hola aqui dejo este amplificador para auriculares que encontre en la web.






Partes:
R1 - 100K
R2 - 330
R3 - 100
R4 - 22  (2 - 4.5V)
R4 - 100 (5 - 12V)


C1 - 4.7uF
C2 - 4.7uF
C3 - 100 - 1000uF
C4 - 220uF

P1 - 100K
D1, D2 - 1N4148
Q1, Q2 - BC549
Q3 - BC559
Fuente original:http://electronics-diy.com/4x4.php

En mi caso lo arme con otros transisters C2236 y su complementario A966 los que tenia por aqui y funciono bien, le hice algunas modifiocaciones  para que funcionase conectando mi bajo electrico cambiando la R1 a 1.5M y coloque un led rojo en lugar de R4 esto alimentandolo con una bateria 9v y conectando unos auriculares de 32Ohmsda un consumo de 5mA. Hasta aqui todo bien y funcionando.
Lo que me esta complicando un es cunado le quiero sumar la salida de este amplificador a una estero.
Le coloque 2 resistencias de 4,7k para dividir la tensión entre los 2 canales pero varia la impedancia o algo de eso...   no lo se ... no lo puedo hacer, sonar bien distorciona montones y tiene un volumen bajo. Si alguien me puede dar una mano con este tema de las impedancias se lo agradesco. 
Salu2


----------



## marvel (Feb 2, 2009)

Aporto yo tambien un amplificador para auriculares de la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com

Incluye pcb, mascara de componentes, antisolder, esquema...

Espero que les sirva! Yo no lo probe todavia, pero en unos dias lo voy a armar!


----------



## gasguti (Jun 22, 2009)

Tengo una duda y no encuentro la respuesta ni en los libros es por que se necesitan varios transistores en un amplificador (de 1 watt o menos) he armado uno con un transistor BC550 con emisor comun en un parlante pequeño pero la salida sale distorsionada y no se si le aumento otro en cascada va a salir mas fuerte pero seguira con distorsion?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2009)

gasguti dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda y no encuentro la respuesta ni en los libros es por que se necesitan varios transistores en un amplificador (de 1 watt o menos) he armado uno con un transistor BC550 con emisor comun en un parlante pequeño pero la salida sale distorsionada y no se si le aumento otro en cascada va a salir mas fuerte pero seguira con distorsion?



Se necesitan por que el trabajo en clase AB requiere excitación en modo complementario, en particular por la parte B de la característica. El que vos has hecho en emisor común es un clase A puro, pero para hacerlo bien hay que polarizar el colector con una fuente de corriente constante para segurar la linealidad con grandes amplitudes de salida y eso es otro transistor, y hay que agregar otro para la preamplificación de la entrada...y ya van tres...

Aunque parece simple, no es simple hacer un amplificador que funcione como debe...como ya te habrás dado cuenta con tus propias experiencias.

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 23, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> Hola aqui dejo este amplificador para auriculares que encontre en la web.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No es de mala onda, pero ¿para qué puso C1 y C2 el que diseñó eso?   


Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

No se supone que esos Condensadores son para desacoplar la DC en la fuente de audio?

Aunque C2 si creo que ya es innecesario.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2009)

Tienen que recordar que este amplificador trabaja con fuente de simple polaridad, así que el potencial sobre P1, en reposo, NO SON CERO! Entonces:

1)- C1 desacopla la DC de la etapa anterior.
2)- C2 desacopla de P1 la DC de polarización estática de Q1.

C2 podría no estar, pero lo unico que conseguirías es tener un potenciómetro "ruidoso" por la componente contínua aplicada en forma permanente y una variación del punto de reposo de Q1 con la señal de entrada.

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Tienen que recordar que este amplificador trabaja con fuente de simple polaridad, así que el potencial sobre P1, en reposo, NO SON CERO! Entonces:
> 
> 1)- C1 desacopla la DC de la etapa anterior.
> 2)- C2 desacopla de P1 la DC de polarización estática de Q1.
> ...



¿En la pŕactica realmente molesta tener esa pequeñísima cantidad de continua sobre el potenciómetro?

Yo a veces solo pongo un capacitor luego del potenciómetro (a riesgo de tener CC en el pote), pero nunca me pareció que pueda ser un problema. Es más, lo he echo en pre's con impedancias de entrada de 3MΩ y no noté nada malo 
La verdad que soy de tener la idea de no poner demasiados capacitores entrometiendosé en la señal de audio 



Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2009)

Tomasito dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no te importa que a lo largo del tiempo el potenciómetro comience a ponerse "ruidoso" (esos ruidos como si raspara algo cuando lo girás) podés zafar de ponerlo, pero a la larga termina con problemas. En este caso en particular el pote soporta la tensión de autopolarización de Q1, que puede ser un poco grande, pero lo mas grave es lo que te marqué arriba: Vas estar modificando el punto de reposo de Q1 cuando girás el pote. Tal como está configurado Q1, en contínua, la base de Q1 debe estar "al aire" (sin mas componentes que los que lo polarizan).

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 23, 2009)

Tenés razón con lo de la base de Q1, no lo habia notado 

¿Pero vos decís que el potenciómetro se va a degradar por la pequeñísima potencia que pueda disipar por esa CC a lo largo del tiempo si no ponemos C1?



Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2009)

Tomasito dijo:
			
		

> ¿Pero vos decís que el potenciómetro se va a degradar por la pequeñísima potencia que pueda disipar por esa CC a lo largo del tiempo si no ponemos C1?



No es problema de potencia sino de electromigración y generación de ruidos espúreos por el contacto sobre la pista del pote. Imaginate que si tenes CC sobre la pista y el contacto falla, aunque sea poco, estás generando una CC que va a ser amplificada por el circuito como si fuera CA normal. No es que en alterna no lo vaya a hacer, pero para señales de poca amplitud, el efecto del contacto va a ser mucho menos marcado (menos corriente en juego) que para un par de voltios CC.

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 24, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Tomasito dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La flauta.. lo que es tener razón  ops: 

Ahora sí me queda claro por qué es que están los dos capacitores   


Saludos, y gracias por aclarar mis dudas!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola amigos. que tal, no se si saben del club Saber de Electrónica, bueno largaron a internet unos circuitos que me los descargué todos! Bueno,  el tema es el siguiente, uno de esos circuitos es el amplificador para auriculares el cual es el que esta adjuntado. Bueno, como verán tenemos los valores de las resistencias, pero no tenemos los volts que necesitan los capacitores, y yo me preguntaba (ya que no dice el valor de volts que necesitan los capacitores), si es que en realidad no tienen que decir los volts. no se si son de poliester o electroliticos tampoco jejej.. :S

Espero me comprendan..

Muchas gracias..


----------



## crazysound (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola Rodrigo, se nota que sos nuevo en electrónica. Los capacitores comerciales vienen con una tensión mínima de 16V, y este circuito solo usa 6V.

Saludos..


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 18, 2009)

si es verdad.. se algunos conceptos basicos de electronica.. pero bueno..  jajaja

gracias por tu ayuda che.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Los capacitores comerciales vienen con una tensión mínima de 16V



Arrancan en menos voltaje. Hasta de 10V se pueden conseguir sin buscar mucho. No se suelen usar para nada que no sean digitales (5V de alimentación) o las fuentes de las PC (en la rama de 5V y algunas cuestiones del control), pero que los hay, los hay.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 18, 2009)

Querés decir que vienen desde 5 v ? Nunca los vi yo.  jejeje

Che otra consultita, a ese circuito se le podría colocar un potenciómetro lineal ?
Entonces yo regularía la potencia de sonido que quiero que salga por el auricular.

Algo así podría ser? 

Gracias!!!!!! 
Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Una imagen vale más que mil pavadas.

En cuanto al pote de entrada para el volumen, que sea logarítmico 

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, ahí edité el esquema pero con potenciómetro lineal... podrías por favor tomar el esquema original y modificarlo con potenciómetro logarítmico ? Ya que a mi se me ocurrió hacerlo con potenciómetro lineal.

Te lo agradeceria muchisimo 

Mirá ésto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/diferencia-potenciometro-lineal-logaritmico-10207/

"Behringer"

"En el caso de la logarítmica, la gráfica quedaría como el de una función logarítmica (de ahí los nombres ) o sea, que los numeritos no equidistan, al principio (en el caso del volumen) éste cambiaría muy rápido y al final muy lento (o al revés, no recuerdo) o sea, que no varía constantemente.

Con un lineal tienes mas "precisión" en los extremos (ya sea en bajo volumen o en máximo) y puedes regular mejor los niveles que con un logarítmico que en los extremos cambiaría muy rápido, y se te iría muy alto el volumen o la distorsión, o sea, no le va a pasar nada al circuito, solo que seria mas difícil el tema de niveles".


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Acá te dejo cómo se conecta un pote logarítmico de volumen *a la entrada*. Ahí es donde tenés que ponerlo. Por el azul entra la señal y... nada más 

El link lo ví. ¿Qué esperás que diga sobre él?

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Acá te dejo cómo se conecta un pote logarítmico de volumen *a la entrada*. Ahí es donde tenés que ponerlo. Por el azul entra la señal y... nada más
> 
> El link lo ví. ¿Qué esperás que diga sobre él?
> 
> Saludos


 

explicame un poquitito mas sobre los colores.. jejeje..

 y...... la entrada seria 6V correcto? por donde se enchufa el auricular? ¿ a donde se conecta la tercer conexion que muestra el diagrama? tenemos entrada 6V si no me equivoco, despues las dos que siguen no se a donde se deben conectar..esas son mis dudas cuando vi el esquema por primera vez. Perdonen mi ignorancia. tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica. 

Salute!



			
				rodrigo_6 dijo:
			
		

> explicame un poquitito mas sobre los colores.. jejeje..
> 
> y...... la entrada seria 6V correcto? por donde se enchufa el auricular? ¿ a donde se conecta la tercer conexion que muestra el diagrama? tenemos entrada 6V si no me equivoco, despues las dos que siguen no se a donde se deben conectar..esas son mis dudas cuando vi el esquema por primera vez. Perdonen mi ignorancia. tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica.
> 
> Salute!


 

Ahhh!!! sobre el link.... el pote logaritmico lo que hace es aumentar la "señal?" de "entrada?" a valores no equivalentes, es decir que cuando le das para aumentar el sonido, éste "aumenta muy rapido", osea que lo escuchas bajo al volumen, y luego lo escuchas fuerte, y luego maaaas fuerte cuando le das para aumentar el volumen.
 En cambio, con el pote lineal, lo que tiene este pote es que el audio va aumentando de a poco. Lo cual, es conveniente utilizar un pote lineal en vez de uno logaritmico.

Me entendes?

Ahora si.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Nonononono.

La entrada es la *entrada de señal*. Los 6V son la *alimentación*.
La salida está en donde dice... salida, y le tenés que poner un condensador en serie para desacoplar la continua. Con 220uf/16V o más vas a andar bien.

Las masas de la entrada, de la salida y de la alimentación van todas a la línea que tiene el simbolito de tierra.

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok.. entonces donde dice salida ahí mismo debo conectar un capacitor en serie y de ahí saldría un jack para conectar el auricular ?

Los capacitores que están en el diagrama son.. los negros negativo y el de color corresponde a positivo, cierto ? Pero por que en la entrada el capacitor que esta en serie se lo conecta con el negativo?   Es decir cómo está en la foto.  ¿ Cual sería el positivo y el negativo del capacitor.

Perdona mi desconocimiento. 

Edit: acá agrego el impreso. Me gustaría que me lo corrijan si es que tengo errores. Yo creo que está correcto, pero nunca se sabe. jejej. Bueno espero me respondas pronto, Cacho. ya que mañana compro todos los componentes para hacer éste circuito. jejejee..


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

El rojo es el positivo en todos los condensadores (bueno, sólo son dos...).
Si te fijás, al condensador de la entrada lleva un voltaje positivo a través de R4 y R6. Si bien es poco lo que va a quedar, queda positivo.
Por eso el positivo del condensador de la entrada va "para adentro".

En el de salida, el positivo va, otra vez, "para adentro". Fijate que el voltaje positivo lo tenés ahí y no del otro lado.

En cuanto a los potenciómetros... El logarítmico te va a mostrar una gráfica exponencial (una recta en escala logarítmica, de ahí el nombre) y esa respuesta es la que tiene el oído. Si fuera lineal, escucharías que el volumen no se mueve mucho en los primeros ¾ de la vuelta y de golpe salta al final.
Por más que la onda va creciendo linealmente, tu oído no reacciona así.

Saludos


----------



## hernan1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Perdón, pero Algo que no me falló nunca a la hora de bajar amplitud de señales, fue usar un pote de 10k con una resistencia de 10k entre un extremo a VCC, otra resistencia de 10k entre la otra pata extrema del pote y en la pata del medio, la señal, de manera que va a bajar la amplitud. Que sea logaritmico para que el sonido se escuche lineal.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> El rojo es el positivo en todos los condensadores (bueno, sólo son dos...).
> Si te fijás, al condensador de la entrada lleva un voltaje positivo a través de R4 y R6. Si bien es poco lo que va a quedar, queda positivo.
> Por eso el positivo del condensador de la entrada va "para adentro".
> 
> ...


 
ahh perfecto. entonces voy a probar.. me decis que el negro entonces es negativo?

algo que no entendi tambien, es el tema de las conexiones.. adonde concecto los cables para la corriente y adonde pongo el jack para el auricular?
Muchas gracias
aca dejo el esquema con el capacitor agregado para que lo chequees. ok? suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2009)

¿ Que auriculares le piensas conectar a ese amplificador ?
¿ De que impedancia ?


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 18, 2009)

son para auriculares de alta impedancia en realidad.. como se... o como me fijo que impedancia tienen?  en ohm se miden?
perdon por mi desconocimiento.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

Mira los datos de los auriculares.
Si no los tienes una aproximación grosera puede ser medir la resistencia de la bobina de cada canal.

Mi comentario viene por el echo de que ese amplificador esta pensado para auriculares (Antiguos) del tipo telefónico y muy alta impedancia, con un auricular mas moderno podría ser (Depende la impedancia) que directamente no te funcione.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 19, 2009)

hola gracias por participar. aca te dejo una imagen de como tome las mediciones.

los auriculares son grandes. son viejos. años 79 me dijo mi viejo.  el me los regalo porque creo que eran de su viejo 

la impedancia segun el tester es de *17 ohm*.

adjunto imagen para que veas como hice la medicion.

los auriculares son de marca 

*sounderpac TE-1041* 

lo estube buscando por google 

pero ni aparece la marca directamente jeje. 

es rarisimo eso de que no aparezcan los auriculares de esa marca, por lo menos. 


Gracias!



Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2009)

Te aconsejo que busques otros circuitos dentro del Foro, creo que ese esquema no te dará resultado.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok. gracias igual  

che fogon  mirá el tema es asi: yo queria realizar este circuito por el hecho de que yo tengo una computadora con un programa (virtual dj) que lo podes conectar con cable mono esos cables que vienen de un jack en un extremo y luego se divide en dos jacks. bueno en uno conecte un subwoofer que es  para la coompu y en el otro, el auricular. el tema es asi: cuando yo preescuchaba una cancion por el auricular, este salia bien bajito. le daba para aumentar el sonido en el auricular, pero no daba mas. :S yo por eso queria realizar este circuito. hay alguna forma de que yo pueda conectar algun amplificador chico a mi auricular? para no tener que andar comprando otro auricular... :S 


Saludos!



			
				rodrigo_6 dijo:
			
		

> ok. gracias igual
> 
> che fogon  mirá el tema es asi: yo queria realizar este circuito por el hecho de que yo tengo una computadora con un programa (virtual dj) que lo podes conectar con cable mono esos cables que vienen de un jack en un extremo y luego se divide en dos jacks. bueno en uno conecte un subwoofer que es para la coompu y en el otro, el auricular. el tema es asi: cuando yo preescuchaba una cancion por el auricular, este salia bien bajito. le daba para aumentar el sonido en el auricular, pero no daba mas. :S yo por eso queria realizar este circuito. hay alguna forma de que yo pueda conectar algun amplificador chico a mi auricular? para no tener que andar comprando otro auricular... :S
> 
> ...


 

Respondeme eso y lo siguiente:

Tengo otro auricular marca Sony MDR-013 que segun el tester tiene 33 OHM. podria funcionar el circuito?

Otra pregunta:

que impedancia tienen que tener los auriculares para poder enchufarlos a este circuito?


Muchisimas Gracias!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/headphone.htm

Amplificador del audífono

Descripción: 
Ambas mitades del circuito son idénticas. Ambas entradas tienen un camino de cc a tierra vía la entrada control de 47k que debe ser un potenciómetro log tipo dual. El control de balance es un solo 47k potenciómetro lineal, que en el ajuste del centro evita la atenuación igual a ambos las señales de las entradas izquierdo y derecha. Si el control de balance se mueve hacia el lado izquierdo, la pista entrada izquierda tiene menos resistencia que la pista derecha y el canal izquierdo está reducido más que el lado derecho y viceversa. Los resistores de 10k precedentes aseguran que ninguna entrada puede ser "puesta en cortocircuito" a tierra. La amplificación de la señal audio es proporcionada por una sola etapa de un amplificador emisor común y después vía un acoplado directo al seguidor emisor. La ganancia global es menos de 10, pero la etapa del seguidor emisor final excitará directamente los audífonos de 8 ohm. Los audífonos de impedancia más altas trabajarán igualmente bien. Note el resistor de 2k2 al final en cada salida. Esto quita el potencial cc de los capacitores de acoplamiento de 2200u y previene cualquiera "golpe" que se oye cuando se enchufan los audífonos. El circuito es de autopolarización y diseñado para trabajar con cualquier fuente de alimentación de 6 a 20 Voltios CC.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 20, 2009)

hola elaficionado gracias por sumarte. Mira vi el circuito pero te quiero preguntar si es para auri de baja impedancia de unos 17 ohms para abajo o hasta 30 ohm. 
tendraspor ahy el impreso? porque me mate haciendo el impreso para el circuito que postee e el primer mensaje, y resulta que no me sirve para auri de poca/baja impedancia. si lo tendrias por ahy me harias el enorme favor. 
saludos!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2009)

Hola.
Es para audífonos de 8 ohm o más.
No tengo el circuito impreso.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 20, 2009)

ah ok. muchas gracias.
me lo podrias diseñar, o seria mucha molestia para un novato que no sabe realizar cirucitos impresos?? jejeje te lo agradeceria un montonazo, mira 




Saluteees!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 20, 2009)

Ahí no te veo...
Te aviso que no se aplica la Ley del Menor esfuerzo acá. Estás invitado a hacer lo mejor que te salga y con gusto opinaremos varios para ayudarte a corregir el diseño.

Pero hacerlo para que no tengas que pensar... Ahí no...
Macho, el 90% del trabajo va a ser tuyo. El 10% que falta lo aportamos entre todos (y va a ser sólo la parte técnica o teórica que no manejes).

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok. me voy a poner a hacerlo entonces.. jeje :S


primero necesito que me expliquen eso de los transistores que tienen la flechita que indica que la "corriente?" (creo) va hacia él.

y tambien necesito saber para realizar el impreso qué indican los terminales: L I/P ; R I/P ; R O/P ; L O/P y lo que sigue que son dos terminales mas:


Imagen adjunta

( lo que esta encerrado en cuadrados necesito info ) 



Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2009)

Hola.
En sonido o música entra por aquí.
L I/P = entrada del canal izquierdo
R I/P = entrada del canal derecho
El sonido sale por aquí y se conecta al lo audífonos.
R O/P = salida del canal derecho
L O/P = salida del canal izquierdo 

La flechas en los transistores indican cual es el emisor.
El punto que está entre las dos resitencias de 2.2K es la tierra o punto común.
Vcc es la batería o fuente de alimentación del circuito.
Los 47k indican es un potenciómetro doble (que tiene una sola perillas o botón de control)
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!! hoy a la tarde me pongo a hacerlo ya que termine las clases sin llevarme ningunaaa  jejjejeje


qué se conecta en el punto 3? el pote? como va conectado? es lineal? (ver imagen adjunta).

Gracias!!

Saludos!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2009)

Hola.
El punto 3 y el punto 5 son tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok thanks gracias!

mañana lo posteo hasta donde llegue, para comenten cómo voy.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 21, 2009)

Arme este que posteo fogonazo, tiene un sonido increible, armo estereo y posteo fotos







salu2


----------



## mufo (Jun 28, 2010)

Justamente eso es lo que quiero , que opinas?

http://asterion.almadark.com/2008/08/13/amplificador-cmoy-para-audifonos/


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola amigos. Bueno, la verdad es que tengo un auricular tan viejo que ni siquiera encuentro por internet las especificaciones técnicas. pasa que es heredado, por eso. me gustaría saber que impedancia tienen. encontré por internet alguien que vendía unos TE-1042 de 16 Ω de impedancia, asi que calculo que deben tener la misma impedancia mis auriculares.

Bueno, a partir de ese dato quiero fabricarme un amplificador para mis auriculares, ya que los voy a utilizar para DJ. encontré en éste foro, alguien que pedía para los miniauriculares esos para mp3, los pequeños, y alguien del foro le dio un amplificador de 8w para "parlantes" dice de 4 Ω de impedancia, es decir si le coloco un auricular de 16 Ω va a ser de 2w la salida? El amplificador en si es un TDA2002 que me parece que acá en Argentina no viene mas. algún consejo? 


Saludos !


----------



## Robo (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola, no tienes que hacer un amplificador "tan grande", te puedes hacer uno mas portable con el tda 2822m, que te da algo así como 500 mw a 9 v, que es muy poco para un estéreo, pero no es muy poco para unos auriculares, pero si quieres, ese tda 2002 puede ir bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2010)

Acá tenés varios amplificadores específicos para auriculares y con comentarios bastante oportunos sobre ellos:

http://tangentsoft.net/audio/

Y acá hay uno muy bueno pero con demasiada potencia para mi gusto:

http://sound.whsites.net/project113.htm


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Ago 14, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:
			
		

> hola, no tienes que hacer un amplificador "tan grande", te puedes hacer uno mas portable con el tda 2822m, que te da algo así como 500 mw a 9 v, que es muy poco para un estéreo, pero no es muy poco para unos auriculares, pero si quieres, ese tda 2002 puede ir bien


 
Ok. tendrías el circuito de dicho amplificador.?




			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Acá tenés varios amplificadores específicos para auriculares y con comentarios bastante oportunos sobre ellos: http://tangentsoft.net/audio/
> Y acá hay uno muy bueno pero con demasiada potencia para mi gusto:
> http://sound.whsites.net/project113.htm


 
Ok. muchas gracias por las páginas.

Me gustaría fabricar un amplificador bien sencillo y barato jeje.


Salu2!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 14, 2010)

En la pàgina que te pasè, fijate el de Chu Moy, es muy pero muy sencillo. El tema es que vas a tener que conseguir el OPA134, no se si hay en Argentina. Lo podès reemplazar, de cualquier manera con uno doble, usando 1/2 Opamp para cada canal.
Sds.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Ago 14, 2010)

Podria yo, fabricarme el circuito que mostré en mi primer post para el auricular especificado? No me acuerdo como se medía la impedancia de los auriculares, algo me acuerdo, pero alguien sabe bien, bien como se miden?


Gracias !


----------



## Robo (Ago 14, 2010)

Aquí hay un esquema del tda2822m, si quieres le puedes quitar el led Saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Ago 15, 2010)

Ok gracias ! Una consulta. como podría hacer a la salida, donde se encuentran los parlantes, para que sea una sola salida ? En la entrada de éste amplificador tendría la salida de auricular de mi interface USB. (olvidé mencionarlo anteriormente, jejeje). supongo que mis auriculares son de 16 ohm de impedancia jeje.

Acá tengo una imagen, necesito saber que impedancia tiene mi auricular! Alguien que me responda !  Les dejo la imagen para saber si se colocan así las puntas del tester. Gracias.

PD: Lo que estoy tratando de armar, es algo como la imagen del auricular.

Saludos!


----------



## Robo (Ago 16, 2010)

Si, así se pone en el tester, y en cuanto al otro dibujo no entiendo, saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Ago 20, 2010)

Amigo Robo, éste amplificador lo necesito para conectarlo a la salida de un interface de audio, lo que hace éste interfaz de audio es a la salida de los auriculares dejarte escuchar un tema, y por la salida de atrás, otro tema musical diferente, está un poco mas claro ahora? Cualquier cosa aclaramos mas. Tené  en cuenta que necesito con una potencia de 1w como mínimo, no se si se lo podrá adaptar. ¿ Cuanto tira como m´ñaximo este TDA?


Acabo de encontrar un circuito de 2w  me parece lo mas  conveniente, quiero consejos y críticas jeje. se los dejo en archivo word. para que vean como queda en la  plaqueta, está dentro del .rar

Saludos!!!


----------



## Robo (Ago 21, 2010)

Mmm, ese circuito no lo veo muy bien que digamos, pero digo que solo lo vi "por encimita", mañana le dedico un momento a verlo mejor.
Saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Ago 22, 2010)

Ok! Gracias! jejejje. Mirá Robo. acá te hice una explicación mas detalla de mi idea. Chequeala y después decime que tal.

Salutess!!!

PD: solo tenes que abrir el archivo .rar


----------



## Santee (Ene 13, 2011)

> Justamente eso es lo que quiero , que opinas?
> 
> http://asterion.almadark.com/2008/08...ara-audifonos/



Buenas, armé el cto con el TL072 y no logro hacerlo andar, o sea se escucha como ruido nomás, puse todos los valores correctos no se me ocurre que puede ser.

El integrado lo único que cambia es que es TL072cn

Está armado en protoboard y alimentado con una bateria de 9v.

Una duda que nunca entendí, con un integrado podes hacer dos amp ? O sea en este caso con un solo integrado serviría ?

Saludos, Gracias.


----------



## angelwind (Ene 13, 2011)

Santee dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, armé el cto con el TL072 y no logro hacerlo andar, o sea se escucha como ruido nomás, puse todos los valores correctos no se me ocurre que puede ser.
> 
> El integrado lo único que cambia es que es TL072cn
> 
> ...



El TL072 es un operacional doble, es decir dentro de él hay dos amplificadores operacionales.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2011)

¿Y qué conectaste a cada pata del operacional?
Poné un esquema de cómo lo hiciste y no te olvides de los números de las patasdel TL072 

Saludos


----------



## Santee (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola cacho hice el circuito que publico mufo. Conecte un par de auriculares.

Saludos,


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2011)

Habiendo visto el esquema, me surge una duda grande:



			
				Santee dijo:
			
		

> PD:está armado en protoboard y alimentado con una bateria de 9v


¿Cómo conectaste eso?
El esquema marca una fuente partida, no una simple.

Apostaría a que todo tu problema viene de ahí, si es que no te equivocaste en ninguna conexión.

Saludos


----------



## Santee (Ene 15, 2011)

Cacho, si esta armado en proto con una fuente partida partiendo de una bateria de 9v.

Puse capacitores de 1000uf por 25v y medi con el tester y daba -5v / +5v

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 15, 2011)

Santee dijo:
			
		

> Cacho, si esta armado en proto con una fuente partida partiendo de una bateria de 9v.
> 
> Puse capacitores de 1000uf por 25v y medi con el tester y daba *-5v / +5v*
> 
> Saludos.


+5 y -5... ¿Con respecto a que? ¿Con referencia a que?

Dudo que con una batería de 9V puedas hacer una fuente partida. En realidad se puede, se hace un divisor resistivo.. y Etc... Etc..
Pero, podrías subir un diagrama COMPLETO, incluyendo la alimentación y unas fotos del protoboard?

Saludos.
PS: El/los capacitor/es de 1000uF 25V está/n al pedo ahí.
PS2: No se porque, pero no me gusta ese diagrama. Parece muy "berreta".
PS3: Se me ocurre que yo agregaría algún par BC327/337 además del TL.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2011)

El web-site de donde se tomo el esquema es esteAmplificador CMoy para audífonos: asterion

Tavo quiere algo como esto






Este también esta interesante





Para el que le interese aqui la web para materilales y otros datos de montaje
How to build Pure Class-A Headphone Amplifier Schematic - circuit diagram

Otro muy buen proyecto





La web para materiales y datos
Headphone Amplifier - circuit diagrams, schematics, electronic projects


otro más y van...





Este último esta aqui en el foro aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-volumen-tonos-lm1036-48983/#post432978
Es un proyecto completo con pcb y una foto de la placa terminda y montada


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2011)

Bueno llego con otro proyecto esta vez para auriculares, puede hacerce individulamente o agregarse a un equipo existente


El equema





El pcb





Distribución de material





y una foto para tener una idea de como queda todo montado y terminado


----------



## Santee (Ene 15, 2011)

Tavo. 

Desarme el cto que estaba en el proto y lo volví a armar y descubrí que tenia 2 resistencias cambiadas. 
Ahora funciona, mas tarde subo fotos del proto. 

Saludos.

PD: el sonido con el microfono es ESPECTACULAR. pero cuando le conecte un cable mallado para introducirle audio como que en ciertas canciones se satura. se podría limitar eso ? 
PD: puede ser que se escuche medio bajo por falta de alimentación ya que la batería no esta %100 cargada. ?


----------



## cybernick01 (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola, queria saber si alguien me puede aclarar un par de dudas:
1- Que objeto tiene usar un amplificador en un auricular Highend? No es solo para el aumento de volumen no? Que es lo que hace realmente?
2- Tiene sentido usarlo luego de una placa de sonido creative xfi? 
3- Se puede llegar a fabricar casero alguno que funcione bien? Es para usarlo con un Sennheiser HD555.

Si tienen algun link para leer al respecto tambien lo agradezco, soy estudiante de electronica, pero no se nada de estas cosas...


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 26, 2011)

Aprovecho la ocasión para comunicar que un AO como el 5532 o TL072, etc, puede excitar directamente un par de auriculares de 32 Ω con suficiente potencia y calidad, sin necesidad de etapas de potencia extra.

Saludos


----------



## cybernick01 (Abr 26, 2011)

En realidad, son unos auriculares de 50 ohms.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

No te explicas demasiado bien en tu pregunta, el objeto de utilizar auriculares es poder escuchar sin perturbaciones de otros sonidos y a la vez no molestar a los demás....

Tomar la señal de la salida y bajarla a un nivel para excitar un par de auriculares, solo se hace hasta cierta potencia, a partir de ella es más como y práctico tomar la señal de la entrada del amplificador y amplificarla al nivel necesaio para unos auriculares y su impedancia, de echo la calidad en los auriculares sera aún mayor partiendo que los parlantes estandares para una buena calidad son de al menos 8 ohms, con unos ariculares cuya impedancia esta entre los 32 a 600 ohms según los casos la calidad sera indiscutible, claro que hablmos de unos pocos cientos  de mW


----------



## cybernick01 (Abr 26, 2011)

En realidad, tengo entendido que el uso de auriculares highend es para audiofilos, para escuchar mas en detalle y mas comodamente la musica, y me animo a decir que hasta suenan mejor comparandolos con parlantes de la misma gama de precios. Es mas, te aseguro que no son simplemente para evitar perturbaciones porque la mayoria de los highend son "abiertos", o sea que dejan escapar sonido, pero eso los hace mas comodos porque no ponen tanta presion en el oido.

Lo que tengo entendido y por lo que surge mi planteo es que a estos auriculares se les ponen amplificadores (no necesariamente portatiles) para mejorar la señal, no se exactamente si es por le volumen, o si en realidad es para mejorar la definicion del sonido....si es lo segundo, me gustaria saber como puedo hacer uno casero de buena calidad.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

Las razone de uso son muy variadas, y no siempre es como decis, eso es en algunos casos y ciertas situaciones, ya que para alguien que aprecia el sonido no hay nada como el ambiente y se parece más al natural mucho mejor, quie escucha por ejemplo operas o la llamada música clásica no hay nada mejor como el ambiente para recrear la sensación de espacio que se siente en una sala, esa sensación se pierde en los auriculares ya que solo escuhas el  canal izquierdo en el el izquierdo y el derecho en el derecho...

Caundo escuhas una gran orquesta(big band) con el derecho percibi todo lo que esta haca la derecha y con el izquierdo todo lo que esta a al derecha, pero asi mismo con el izquierdo se percibe parte de lo que esta a la derecha y lo propio pasa con el derecho en relación a lo que esta en el izquierdo produciendose la sensación de espacio y volumen, alli los sontidos tiene profundidad y el piano se escucha nitidamente donde esta y asi el resto de los isntrumentos, al utilizar auriculares parte de esa imagen se pierde por lo que la sensación de espacio y profundidad son muy leves.....

Por otro lado deberias profundizar más y no solo tener entendido, asi más bien estas seguro...
Si tomo un sonido a la salida del preamplificador  esta señal es incapaz de exitar la bobina de los auriculares ya que solo es señal de audio y hace falta amplfifcarla en potencia, eso es una realidad sin ecuanon mucho más alla de lo que puedas tener entendido, no hay suficinete potencia no hay sonido es asi sin más.

Estto tiene que ver con cuestiones puramente electronicas y de la llamada ley del ohm una señal de un pre necesita para tener el valor nominal una carga determindada esta suele ser según el tipo de equipo de 5K-------------100K incluso del orden del megohm en el caso de los valvulares, mientras que la impedancia de salida de un amplificador esta referida tipicamente a 8 ohms y en el cado de los cascos a 32 -600 ohms, cuando mayor impedancia mayor calidad en la salida


----------



## cybernick01 (Abr 29, 2011)

Hay algun lugar donde pueda leer al respecto?
Yo lo que quiero es mejorar la calidad de sonido de los auriculares. Cuando uno aumenta el volumen los sonidos se definen mas y a veces hasta aparecen nuevos sonidos. Es posible tener mejor definicion con menor volumen? Que funcion concreta puede tener un amplificador en un auricular? Porque me consta que hay muchos modelos que se usan para eso, incluso como una siguiente etapa a la salida de una placa de sonido de pc bastante buena.

Tengo entendido que para excitar los imanes de los auriculares hay que inyectar una señal en una bobina que genera el campo magnetico, es correcto? Lo que amplificaria yo es esa señal de voltage o de corrientes? La amplitud es lo que define el volumen? Y la frecuencia o el tono? jaja
Perdon si te llenos de preguntas, por ahi si tenes algun link o info que pueda leer es mas facil, es que estuve buscando y no encontre mucho detalle al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola cybernick01

Mira por acá, hay mucha información.
http://www.google.com.mx/webhp?sour...q=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=bdb52dce04457289

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## danirebollo (Abr 29, 2011)

Yo diria que leas en la web de pcp por ejemplo... Será mas gratificante (para ti) que las dudas que tienes te las resuelvas tu, y lo puedes hacer si lees un poco al respecto. No tengo inconveniente en responderte si encuentras dificultades pero empieza primero buscando... Google es tu amigo 
Las salidas de las tarjetas de sonido son salidas de amplificadores operacionales generalmente, puede que el ao de suficiente intensidad, pero probablemente no lo haga...
El uso de amplificadores de auriculares es extensible a toda persona que aprecie el audio... No a audiofilos. Si la fuente de sonido no da suficiente potencia tendrás distorsión y se eliminaran frecuencias, como las mas bajas que son las que mas intensidad necesitan para reproducirse.


----------



## cybernick01 (Abr 29, 2011)

El problema es que no se que exactamente buscar, me interesa saber como funciona el auricular y el amplificador en profundidad. Si pongo respuesta en frecuencia como sugieren arriba sale cualquier cosa....
Cual es la web de pcp?
Igualmente hay algun proyecto conocido o algo prediseñado y probado que funcione bien de amplificador para auriculares?

Saludos


----------



## angelwind (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola, fogonazo tiene un circuito subido al foro que yo probé en su primera versión, y es excelente, barato, simple de armar y más que suficiente potencia como para dejarte sordo...
Usen el buscador del foro.


----------



## Macor (Abr 29, 2011)

Volviendo a tus preguntas iniciales:

1- Que objeto tiene usar un amplificador en un auricular Highend? No es solo para el aumento de volumen no? Que es lo que hace realmente?

Depende de a quién le preguntes. Si le preguntas a comerciantes y gente ignorante aficionada al buen sonido te dirán que un amplificador puede mejorar el sonido de unos auriculares. ¿Cómo? Ni ellos lo saben, solo saben que es así porque te dirán que lo han comprobado con amplis de 600, 800 y hasta miles de dólares. Y hablan de que ciertos amplificadores van mejores para ciertos auriculares y se compran un amplificador diferente para cada auricular... para mí todo eso es mentira, pero si quieres seguir ese camino no te costará encontrar abundante info con Google.

Pero si no, puede mirar aquí http://matrixhifi.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=9335

 2- Tiene sentido usarlo luego de una placa de sonido creative xfi? 

No lo sé, pero te animo a preguntar en el foro de antes.

 3- Se puede llegar a fabricar casero alguno que funcione bien? Es para usarlo con un Sennheiser HD555.

En Internet venden kits para hacer eso. Volvemos a lo de antes. El audiófilo que se ha gastado miles de dólares en un ampli te dirá que esos kit son una porquería. Para el audiófilo que sabe de electrónica esos kits son perfectamente válidos y por poco dinero puedes hacerte un ampli igual que el cuesta cientos y miles de dólares. 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2011)

cybernick01 dijo:
			
		

> Hay algun lugar donde pueda leer al respecto?
> Yo lo que quiero es mejorar la calidad de sonido de los auriculares. Cuando uno aumenta el volumen los sonidos se definen mas y a veces hasta aparecen nuevos sonidos. Es posible tener mejor definicion con menor volumen? Que funcion concreta puede tener un amplificador en un auricular? Porque me consta que hay muchos modelos que se usan para eso, incluso como una siguiente etapa a la salida de una placa de sonido de pc bastante buena.
> 
> Tengo entendido que para excitar los imanes de los auriculares hay que inyectar una señal en una bobina que genera el campo magnetico, es correcto? Lo que amplificaria yo es esa señal de voltage o de corrientes? La amplitud es lo que define el volumen? Y la frecuencia o el tono? jaja
> ...



Un auricular en si no tiene nigún misterio, los hay habiertos y cerrados, cuestión de gusto, y lo que tienen son parlantes que por lo general son de alta impedancia nada más, es lo mismo que pasa con los parlantes la calidad es intrínseca no la vas a ver y menos en un auricular.

En definitiva los auriculares no son otras cosas que parlantes de pequeñas dimensiones que estan diseñados para que se escuche bien sin generar grandes presiones ya que estan muy cerca del óido y puede dañalrlo.


Eso de tengo entendido es lo mismo que me conto fulanito que tal vez sepa menos que tu y se la cuenta, porque si no te habria dado una buena explicación.

El uso excesivo de auriculares trae algunos trastornos a la salud, sobre todo escucharlo a volumenes que dañan el oido en forma permanente y también perdida del equilibrio.


Subiendo el volumen no aparecen nuevos sonidos, ya que si la instalación es de calidad a bajo volumen se deben escuchar los mismos sonidos que a mayor volumen.

A muchas pesonas que les pasa eso es porque tienen un problema auditivo, o se dañaron los oidos escuchando a volumenes excecivos, y por eso necesitan más volumen lo que a su vez lo sigue dañando....


Los amplifiacdores para auriculares no tienen ningún misterios como vos los presentas, son amplificadores de baja potencia preparados para trabajar con impedancias elevadas, fuera de eso son igual que cualquiero otro amplificador.

Comparar el trabajo profesional que hace un editor de sonido, no cabe, ya que esa es una persona que tiene el oído entrenado para notar cosas que a la mayoria de los mortales se les escapa, ese entrenamiento lleva años aparte de tener una aptitud natural para ello, y tener lo oidos en perfecto estado.

Asi que eso no cabe como refeencia para el uso cotidiano

Por otro lado el origen de los auriculares es por los motivos que te mencione y no lo que vos has mencionado, nacieron con lar radiodifusión, asi que llevan más de 100 años, de echo se conocen de finales del siglo 19 mientras que los parlantes son muy posteriores.

y como ya te explique una audición de alta calidad no se logra con auriculares si no en en ambiente para recrear la verdadera dimensión del sonido la cual es imposible con cascos


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 29, 2011)

aqui dejo a su consideracion estos diagramas de amplificador de auriculares, saludos


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 29, 2011)

Excelente aporte Jorge M. !
En breve subo el esquemático de un par de amplificadores para auriculares que armé. Uno de ellos está trabajando hace ya años en un estudio de grabación, basado únicamente en el NE5532 con alimentación simétrica de 15+15 voltios y otro, también basado en este AO, pero con 9 voltios simple, que incorporé a mi bajo para poder ensayar solo.
De los esquemas que presentas, el más interesante a mi juicio es el audif5.bmp, que me recuerda a este otro por el tipo de realimentación de corriente controlada.

http://sound.westhost.com/project109.htm

Y vean esta nota sobre este tipo de control de corriente sobre la carga, link de la misma página.

http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/sboa031/sboa031.pdf

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (May 1, 2011)

me parece excelente mi estimado Vitruvio, que estaremos esperando el esquematico que prometiste, saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

Vitrubio no se como lee ni como entiendes el esquema esp es una aplicación de algo que se concoce hace bastatne, y en AO de Texas como hacerlo con un AO de ellos solo se trata de doblar la corriente sobre la carga

En lugar de utilzar dos operacionales es preferible utilizar el LM386 que para auriculares no solo le sobra potnecia si no también tiene una excelente calidad de sonido como todo los productos de National

Para que inventar la polvora si ya esta inventda? con ese CI de National el conjunto es mucho más compacto


----------



## Vitruvio (May 1, 2011)

Sr. Pandacba, no hay nada en ese esquema que no entienda y eso no lo vuelve menos interesante.
Como puede observarse y a diferencia de lo que usted plantea, no es solo doblar la corriente, sino mantener constante la corriente sobre la carga con un lazo de realimentación (lea el artículo). 

No se a qué le llama usted calidad de sonido. En audio, calidad de sonido es, como mínimo, mantener una respuesta en frecuencia constante en todo el espectro de audición, así como una respuesta en fase no distinta a una decena de grados. El hecho de mantener una corriente constante sobre la bobina del auricular con el circuito mencionado, garantiza estas condiciones, mas allá de lo necesario, pues con menos se obtiene muy buena calidad, es decir un sistema de alta fidelidad.
Un Amplificador Operacional como el NE5532, no tiene ningún inconveniente en cumplir estos requisitos y por supuesto, si puede manejar directamente la potencia necesaria para los auriculares, nos aseguramos de trasladar esta respuesta directamente a nuestro oídos, siempre que los auriculares sean de buena calidad, por supuesto. Recuerde que el Producto Ganancia Ancho de Banda de un AO disminuye con la ganancia, pero este tiene un GBW de 10 MHZ, para un sistema que no requiere una ganancia mayor a 6dBV. Puede tener una ganancia mayor que 30dBV sin pérdida de calidad, es decir que no necesita preamplificación ni siquiera para una señal muy débil, y con una respuesta completa en el rango de audio.
Es mucho más compacto un sistema con AO, pues contiene dos o cuatro amplificadores internamente, dependiendo del modelo y no requiere el uso de esos enormes electrolíticos si se utiliza alimentación simétrica.

Luego, usted no puede hablar de calidad de audio y presentar el LM386. Si observa la gráfica de respuesta en frecuencia de este amplificador monofónico, está a años luz de un mínimo de calidad.
Además de su muy pobre respuesta, necesita dos de estos integrados para un sistema estéreo y no hablemos de sus electrolíticos de 470uF mínimo. Es un amplificador para radio portátil. Yo hablo de un amplificador que puede utilizarse en un estudio de grabación.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

si lo lei y lo conosco desde hace muchos años, la parte de mentener constante la corriente sobre la carga no tien e sentido en un amplificador de audio.......... es una aberración lo que estas sosteniendo, para exitar un auricular de alta impedancia como se requiere para mantener los indices de distorción bajos, y una muy baja corriente se utilzan 16 y 32 ohms de impedancia.
Colocale cascos de 32 de impedancia a un par de LM386 y vas a ver si hay o no hay calidad de audio, estamos hablando de National querido, esta empresa no hace porquerias solo cosas de muy buena calidad, incluso fabrico el LM381A que es mucho mejor que el NE5532, es el mejor preamplificador de audio fabricado a la fecha. 
Antes que el NE5532 prefiero el LM387
Si nunc lo utilzaste ni hables siquiera  

y que tiene que ver que sean 2? tu planteamiento no tiene sentido si son dos amplis separadso tendras mejor separación de los canales
El LM386 lo puse como referencia ya que si buscaras en el sitio de national hay toda una variedad de amplificadores para ese proposito de muy buena calidad

Por otro lado la respuesta del LM386 es plana dentro de los 20Khz, que gráfico has visto?

Lo que decis es tipico de un contreras


----------



## jorge morales (May 2, 2011)

aqui dejo a su consideracion estos esquemas de auriculares


----------



## Vitruvio (May 2, 2011)

Aplificadores para auriculares.

El primero de construcción elemental, excelente desempeño, en uso hace 10 años en un estudio de grabación y seis años en una radio. Solo necesita una fuente bien filtrada de 15+15. Se sorprenderán del resultado por su sencillez.

El segundo, lo implementé hace poco dentro de mi bajo. El desempeño no es mismo que el anterior pero trabaja con una pila de 9V.

Ambos se utilizan con auriculares de estudio de 32Ω cerrados.


----------



## jorge morales (May 2, 2011)

Vitruvio gracias por tu aporte, saludos

otro aporte mas


----------



## yuccez (Jul 12, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:
			
		

> Aplificadores para auriculares.
> 
> El primero de construcción elemental, excelente desempeño, en uso hace 10 años en un estudio de grabación y seis años en una radio. Solo necesita una fuente bien filtrada de 15+15. Se sorprenderán del resultado por su sencillez.
> 
> ...



me parese muy buena tu idea, por favor me podrias orientar para armarlo, me podrias pasar un diagrama mas detallado, es *QU*e *C*asi no le entiendo al *QU*e subiste, gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 12, 2011)

aqui dejo a consideracion de uds. este esquema con lm386


----------



## Vitruvio (Jul 13, 2011)

La batería debe ser recargable en esa configuración de fuente.
Debe funcionar. Una construcción sencilla con componentes comunes, es algo voluminosa.
Saludos


----------



## kurorok (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola buen día a todos, quisiera retomar este tema debido a que ando haciendo un amplificador de este tipo, quisiera saber si con dos baterías de 9v en serie (18v) podría funcionarme cualquiera de los 2 últimos circuitos, de ser así, cuanto me duraría la batería si fuese ser usado la mayor parte del día?
     Esto lo ando haciendo para mi bisabuela quien tiene problemas de sordera, tal vez así tengan una mayor idea a lo que tengo pensado hacer.


----------



## maezca (Oct 3, 2011)

ya lo terminastes, pero para el que le interese le recomiendo que se haga uno con el tda2822m que entrega 1w por canal, consume muy poco y usa usa muy pocos componentes extras


----------



## kurorok (Oct 3, 2011)

Como para que impedancia me serviría el tda2822m?


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 14, 2012)

_*

*_


_*

*_




_*

*_






dejo a consideracion de uds. estos esquemas


----------



## chacarock (May 30, 2012)

ola, revivo, Marvel puso un circuito con el tda 2822
lo que yo quiero hace es algo, cómo podría poner, cuatro amplificadores con las entradas en paralelos? O tendría que poner algún preamplificador en la entrada, ¿ Cómo debiera hacerlo ?
Saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jun 9, 2012)

marvel dijo:
			
		

> Aporto yo tambien un amplificador para auriculares de la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com
> 
> Incluye pcb, mascara de componentes, antisolder, esquema...
> 
> Espero que les sirva! Yo no lo probe todavia, pero en unos dias lo voy a armar!



Ver el archivo adjunto 14564

Estaba pensando utilizar este cirucito para un intercomunicador pero mi unica duda seria la señal de entrada para el TDA 

Habra que hacer algun preamplificador para poder utilizarlos con microfonos ??

Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 9, 2012)

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> Hola, revivo, Marvel puso un circuito con el tda 2822
> lo que yo quiero hace es algo, cómo podría poner, cuatro amplificadores con las entradas en paralelos? O tendría que poner algún preamplificador en la entrada, ¿ Cómo debiera hacerlo ?
> Saludos



Si quieres un pre para que alimente a los 4 TDA2822 no lo necesitas, eso integrados no necesitan mucho en la entrada eso si usa potenciómetros de 20kOhm por recomendación nada en especial o sea mas que nada por el integrado suenan mejor 

​


			
				Nicko_2310 dijo:
			
		

> Estaba pensando utilizar este circuito para un intercomunicador pero mi única duda seria la señal de entrada para el TDA
> 
> Habrá que hacer algún preamplificador para poder utilizarlos con micrófonos ??
> 
> Gracias



Tu *Nicko* si lo nesecitás ya sea para un electet o dinámico un 741 o alguno a transistor en el FORO esta lleno y en internet PuFFFFF , mas


----------



## Deidara (Feb 12, 2013)

Hola gente.. como están?

Estoy en poseso de "fabricacion" casera de unos auriculares con un protector de oídos igual a este de aqui!






He comprobado que sin romperlos o sin abrirlos se les puede introducir un parlante de 0.4W y 25Ω






Es el único de ese tamaño físico que tengo a disposición como para probarlo.. 
La idea es realizar unos auriculares y hacerlos funcionar con un amplificador pequeño..
Si se pudiera alimentar desde un USB seria lo ideal... he estado leyendo datasheets de por ejemplo del TDA 2822 y del LM386, pero no se con cual quedarme... la idea es hacer el amplificador en tamaño físico, lo mas chico posible y con la menor alimentación posible ya que como digo la idea es alimentarlo desde el puerto USB...
Si me pueden dar consejos sobre cual utilizar se los agradecería...

Algo para tener en cuenta a la hora de ayudarme... NO SE NADA DE ELECTRÓNICA! Jajaja
Me defiendo muy bien con la electricidad y las "manualidades" metalúrgicas, pero de electrónica aun no se nada, mas que hacer una fuente simple con unos diodos y capacitores y un 78XX jaja

Muchas gracias.. Atte Deidara


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hola deidara, si vas a armar el ampli te recomiemdo el tda2822, ya tengo armados varios y siempre sin problemas, buena potencia (demaciada) y muy sensillos. Por otra parte si lo que queres es conectarlos por usb buscate una placa de sonido usb, son muy baratas ($20 - $25) las conectas y salen andando, tenes auriculares y microfono, y mueven casi cualquier auricular muy bien, hay un modelo de auriculares phillips que se conecta por usb y directamente traer su propia placa.
Otro consejito, si lo vas a armar vos ponele un control de volumen a los auriculares, es muy comodo y simple.

Saludos, Martin.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 12, 2013)

adjunto este esquema con el tda2822, saludos


----------



## Deidara (Feb 12, 2013)

Gracias tincho.. si la idea es armarlo yo... ya que tengo todo servido por así decirlo, y me gusta mucho hacer mis propias cosas... ya he hecho varias pero todo copiando modelos de internet, y reformandolos pero no en el aspecto electrónico...

Y el control de volumen como dices? 
De esos que van en el cable, o un potenciomentro en el "casquete"?


----------



## Deidara (Feb 15, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto este esquema con el tda2822, saludos



Gracias...  ya lo he revisado y me sirve muchisimo!
Pero por esas casualidades no tendrás el pcb listo? 
En archivo .pdf o algo así? Ya que cada vez que intento hacer un pcb termino haciéndolo con 200 puentes y no queda algo muy lindo y sobre todo nada eficiente jaja!

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 15, 2013)

te adjunto la direccion en donde esta el articulo completo, http://www.belza.cz/pcamp/miamp.htm, adjunto este esquema con el lm386, saludos


----------

